# which laptop to choose ivy  makes my choice now harder



## gofor100 (Jun 29, 2012)

*1) What is your budget? *
 more around 35K +- 2K



*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
like lenevo,hp, asus
dislike Dell


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
programming, vmware, casual gamer


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
any will do 


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

i have considered

Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN 2 Gen Ci5/4GB/750GB/1GB graphics/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

Asus K53SM-SX010D / 2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


HP 2000 2116TU Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/2GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061) Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook


and lenevo G580 and Z580 i5 3rd generation

in my area i am getting G580 @31500  is it great deal ?

what's the difference between G580 and Z580 in terms of build quality

pls help me to choose from them you are pleased to add any other option
but i want to would I5 3rd generation 
thnks


----------



## vasim.subhaniya (Jul 1, 2012)

Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061) Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/DOS

did u buy this one already......
how it is....


----------



## gofor100 (Jul 2, 2012)

no yar still waiting


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN and HP 2000 2116TU are good options  but its better if you opt for Dell inspiron with IVB processor whose price is 40k but you can get some discount like corporate or govt employe discount(whichever you can get).


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 3, 2012)

What's good in Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN now except for 250GB extra HDD. IMO HP 2000 2116TU or Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061) are better options for under 35k. If you can spend around 40k then Dell Inspiron SE is a good option.


----------



## Maddy_AzAd (Jul 3, 2012)

gofor100 said:


> what's the difference between G580 and Z580 in terms of build quality
> 
> pls help me to choose from them you are pleased to add any other option
> but i want to would I5 3rd generation
> thnks



z580 has better build quality than g580. z580- metal body(Aluminium I think) whereas g580 - fiber body.


----------



## vasim.subhaniya (Jul 4, 2012)

Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061) Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/DOS

NY ONE PLZ TELL WHT TO DO.... BUY OR NOT...


----------



## gofor100 (Jul 8, 2012)

hii Guys 
hi brought this laptop and overall i feel its very good laptop

here are
specs/pros

i3 gen 3 (hd4000)
2 usb 3.0 
hdmi/vga
gigabit lan
above avg sond quality
excellent keyboard
super cool and silent

cons
display not great
ok build quality (light plastic feeling)

if you have budget constraint of < 34-35k
than i think this is the best option 

i have tried only one game nfs run it works smooth in low setting (full resolution)
I played in 1 lower resultion to native and some setting to medium.

over all very good experience
what i like most is it has i5 gen 3 (hd 4000)
i think intel just killed 520M graphics card for entry laptop
sound is good and keypad is excllent very easy and fast to type


----------

